# Motivational message from Ultimate Warrior



## The Man They Call (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

Ultimate Warrior is a former wrestler who has been posting motivational videos on youtube lately. I find his stuff helps me get motivated and reduce my avoidance behaviors.

Here's one I enjoy:






I love the image of smacking "Mr. Resistance" with a baseball bat. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

...you must show no mercy,
nor have any belief whatsoever
in how others judge you,
for your greatness will silence them all...

I love the message, but it takes some work to really believe this. Maybe for some people this message will look to brutal. SA can be worked on step by step. 

But, the message is true and I love it!


----------



## Freeman Lowell (Jul 31, 2011)

Alchemist said:


> ...you must show no mercy,
> nor have any belief whatsoever
> in how others judge you,
> for your greatness will silence them all...
> ...


I believe it is more useful to avoid "greatness" or "super self-confidence" or "love yourself" or any common exhortations/affirmations.

I have had more success paying attention to the present moment and forcing myself to work on the exposure situation I need to work on right now... with a logical and reasoned scientific method way of working on it... ZERO pumping myself up or rah-rah stuff.

It's kind of like by doing so we would be attempting to be something that no human is truly ever capable of... because we all have doubts, worries, and limitations... even the most confident of us. And when we don't live up to those standards, we feel failure.

When if we just focus on the task at hand without so much emotion, we can more clearly see where we are in our progress and make adjustments to our behavior.

Wow, that sounded way too much like a therapist, didn't it? I think I've been reading too many books by them.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I loved the "ultimate warrior". He died recently - didn't he?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Freeman Lowell said:


> I believe it is more useful to avoid "greatness" or "super self-confidence" or "love yourself" or any common exhortations/affirmations.
> 
> I have had more success paying attention to the present moment and forcing myself to work on the exposure situation I need to work on right now... with a logical and reasoned scientific method way of working on it... ZERO pumping myself up or rah-rah stuff.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^
I totally agree with you. You seem to be thinking really clearly and this is something I'm working on, also. But I do love the Ultimate Warrior :b


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

bigcat1967 said:


> I loved the "ultimate warrior". He died recently - didn't he?


Nope he is still alive... you are probably mistaken for Randy "Macho Man" Savage* (Randy Mario Poffo) back in May.*

Nice motivational video I agree.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I like this one too


----------

